# Cafè de barretina



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ahir llegia en la meva actual lectura de Pla: "Els qui vivien arran d'aigua eren molt donats a pescar, menjaven admirablement bé, molt més que avui, i, a la tarda, jugaven a cartes, bevien cafè *de barretina*, fumaven cigars magnífics".

Això de cafè de barretina em va fer ballar el cap, perquè mai no ho havia sentit. Buscant *barretina* en el diccionari, he trobat això (segona accepció).

Per aquí deuen anar els trets, oi? És que en llegir-ho, el primer que em va passar pel cap va ser que podria ser un tipus de cafè com ho són el capuccino, l'espresso, el cigaló, etc.

Algú de vosaltres fa servir _barretina_ com a sinònim de _colador_? 

Bon diumenge


----------



## Lohengrin

Jo tampoc no ho havia sentit mai. 
De tota manera, penso que aquesta mena de coladors es feien servir més fa uns anys. Vull dir que és normal que avui dia (i des de fa ja bastant de temps) no en sentim a parlar, ni amb aquest nom ni amb cap altre. 
(Llàstima, perquè això d'un _cafè de barretina_ em sembla preciós.) 
Bon diumenge, 
L


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Així el feia la meva àvia, però deia que els rics el feien de barretina, i el pobres de mitjó.


----------



## tamen

Lohengrin said:


> Jo tampoc no ho havia sentit mai.
> De tota manera, penso que aquesta mena de coladors es feien servir més fa uns anys. Vull dir que és normal que avui dia (i des de fa ja bastant de temps) no en sentim a parlar, ni amb aquest nom ni amb cap altre.
> (*Llàstima, perquè això d'un cafè de barretina em sembla preciós.*)
> Bon diumenge,
> L




Bin diumenge, també, encara que ja quasi ha _passat avall_ –locució planiana que vaig incloure en una tria de «mots planians» per al meu amic coordinador de Rodamots, en la qual veig una semblança bastant acusada (per no dir-ne un calc divertit) amb l'anglesa _pass away.

_Sobre el teu lament final, no crec que hàgim de deixar tan al marge aquest _cafè de barretina_: al capdavall tots els cafès tipus Melitta no deixen de ser això, cafès de mitjó o de barretina, sempre deixant a part les possibilitats econòmiques de cadascú, que avui, en la nostra mesocràcia, semblen bastant igualades.Bona nit.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> al capdavall tots els cafès tipus Melitta no deixen de ser això, cafès de mitjó o de barretina, sempre deixant a part les possibilitats econòmiques de cadascú, que avui, en la nostra mesocràcia, semblen bastant igualades.Bona nit.


 
Em quedo amb els espressos de les meves Bialetti  Els cafès de barretina fan passar avall!


----------



## Lohengrin

tamen said:


> Bin diumenge, també, encara que ja quasi ha _passat avall_ –locució planiana que vaig incloure en una tria de «mots planians» per al meu amic coordinador de Rodamots, en la qual veig una semblança bastant acusada (per no dir-ne un calc divertit) amb l'anglesa _pass away.
> 
> _Sobre el teu lament final, no crec que hàgim de deixar tan al marge aquest _cafè de barretina_: al capdavall tots els cafès tipus Melitta no deixen de ser això, cafès de mitjó o de barretina, sempre deixant a part les possibilitats econòmiques de cadascú, que avui, en la nostra mesocràcia, semblen bastant igualades.Bona nit.


Bona tarda, tamen. 
Ups, sobre el tema cafès, em sembla que el meu gust és més semblant al de la Traductora: jo tinc una molt semblant a aquesta, Montse, també italiana, tot i que no recordo la marca. No hi ha cafès millors. (Un petó des de Torrelles, de part de "Namarne".) 
Sobre el tema Rodamots, m'acabo d'apuntar a rebre el mot diari, tamen, quina meravella. (No coneixia aquest web, ho sento, no sé gaire català, sóc d'aquí però la meva llengua materna és el castellà.) 
Una salutació ben cordial a tots dos, 
Jordi


----------



## tamen

Amic Lohengrin,

Jo no feia cap panegíric del cafè de barretina, de mitjó o de Melitta, sinó que, ja que deies que era una pena que això del café de barretina es perdés, proposava de no pedre el terme, considerant que és ben bé el mateix un de barretina o un de Melitta, o aixó em sembla.

Dit això, jo estic encatat amb els cafès Nespresso, i això no és cap mena de publicitat, sinó una manera de dir que els de tipus antic em resulten menys interessants que els de sistema italià.

Bon cafè tinguem, doncs, i celebro que això del RodaMots t'hagi agradat. Realment està bé, és variat i té un arxiu bastant curiós i també voluminós.

A reveure!


----------



## Floca

_Café de calcetí_, per a mi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Floca said:


> _Café de calcetí_, per a mi.


 
I quina és la teva variant, Floca? Ets potser de les illes o del País Valencià?


----------



## Floca

País Valencià, nord.


----------

